# all i can say is wow!



## mec621 (May 15, 2007)

this is cool!


----------



## cherrymoose (May 15, 2007)

Oh! It's me! Thank you for keeping my face blocked.  
Awesome effect!


----------



## cedew (May 15, 2007)

This is pretty neat, was it the sun reflecting in the camera?


----------



## mec621 (May 16, 2007)

cherrymoose said:


> Oh! It's me! Thank you for keeping my face blocked.
> Awesome effect!


ya i couldnt decide which one to do i think on a different one ill do it a different effect


----------



## mec621 (May 16, 2007)

cedew said:


> This is pretty neat, was it the sun reflecting in the camera?


no that would have been cool, i did this on photoshop, i didnt even know you could do it but i was going through the list on the side and looked like it might be a nice effect!


----------



## Alpha (May 16, 2007)

is that a camera or a flashlight?


----------



## mec621 (May 17, 2007)

MaxBloom said:


> is that a camera or a flashlight?


a camera


----------



## Alex_B (May 17, 2007)

mec621 said:


> this is cool!



Something I would never state along with any image I post here .... to judge this is more up to the people viewing the image 

Would be a different story if you just said "wow, that girl is cool"... since then it would not be about the image but about the subject.

Anyway, I think it is a nice picture, which could benefit from more contrast (IMHO even if you lose some highlights then). But the photoshop edit spoils it a bit. But that might just be my personal taste.


----------



## DSLR noob (May 17, 2007)

Photoshop CS2 > filter > render > lensflare > 70-300 zoom > brightness 35

not that amazing


----------



## Alex_B (May 17, 2007)

cherrymoose said:


> Oh! It's me! Thank you for keeping my face blocked.



I would more say what a pity


----------



## mec621 (May 18, 2007)

DSLR noob said:


> Photoshop CS2 > filter > render > lensflare > 70-300 zoom > brightness 35
> 
> not that amazing


ya see except that i just started taking  photography and dont know how to do much on photoshop


----------



## mec621 (May 18, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> I would more say what a pity


?


----------



## Chris of Arabia (May 18, 2007)

Alex_B means that Emma is being far too modest...


----------



## Alex_B (May 18, 2007)

Chris of Arabia said:


> Alex_B means that Emma is being far too modest...



got me there! 
exactly


----------



## Alex_B (May 18, 2007)

mec621 said:


> ya see except that i just started taking  photography and dont know how to do much on photoshop



you see, no need to take this personally or feel intimidated. of course we all play and create nice and less nice things while playing. also, what is considered nice, often strongly depends on taste. So don not worry here 

just, as I mentioned earlier, if you post, alongside with your image, a quote like "*all i can say is wow!" *gg* then this will attract critizism like what you got *


----------



## LaFoto (May 18, 2007)

Kind of cheasy effect. Fun pic. Not grand.
There must be better ones of Emma...


----------



## LeighAnn (May 18, 2007)

Very cool effect.


----------



## cherrymoose (May 18, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> I would more say what a pity





			
				LaFoto said:
			
		

> Kind of cheasy effect. Fun pic. Not grand.
> There must be better ones of Emma...





			
				Chris of Arabia said:
			
		

> Alex_B means that Emma is being far too modest...



I kind of like being talked about. :mrgreen:


----------



## mec621 (May 31, 2007)

hehe


----------



## shorty6049 (Jun 1, 2007)

cherrymoose said:


> I kind of like being talked about. :mrgreen:


 

hey emma. 


one more post for you.


----------



## mec621 (Jun 1, 2007)

shorty6049 said:


> hey emma.
> 
> 
> one more post for you.


emma who is that?


----------

